# La France de Sarkozy par Apple



## wimbo (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, Bonsoir à tous

Si je vous montre ca : 







Vous me dites, à mais oui, bien sur, les pubs ipod, 
Normal, qui ne dirais pas ca ?

Et bien les publicitaires de l'ump ne pensent pas pareil
Faites donc un tour ici : 
http://www.u-m-p.org/video/france_apresRNIS_112kbps_253_48_44_stereo2.mov

Regardez à 1min31...


Surprenant, non ?
Vive l'imaginiation !



ps : au passage on peut reconnaitre dans ce spot, des pubs pour :
les produits laitiers, le jambon herta, evian, ...


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2006)

ringard et kitchissime, voire grotesque...NS et la tolérance, on peut toujours essayer d'imaginer..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Il n'empêche que, même pour en rire, le lien que tu postes est un modèle de propagande politique... À-t-il vraiment sa place ici ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il n'empêche que, même pour en rire, le lien que tu postes est un modèle de propagande politique... À-t-il vraiment sa place ici ?




*Il ne faut pas voir le mal partout*
MacG pourrait être accusé de faire de la propagande économique dans ce cas


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2006)

Sarko, je le préfère la dessus...


----------



## Nephou (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai peur qu'effectivement ce fil soit amener à sombrer, au regard de la contribution d'yvos et du traitement des sujet politique qui se carrent systématiquement en bouille dans le bar.

Alor on peut parler plagia et manque d'immagination chez les créatifs auteur de ce spot publicitaire. Autant le faire dans _création_.*





*j&#8217;suis vraiement un enfoiré là non


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il n'empêche que, même pour en rire, le lien que tu postes est un modèle de propagande politique... À-t-il vraiment sa place ici ?


mais sans rire....ce sarko, si on en parlait moins....meme ici....









			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *jsuis vraiement un enfoiré là non



ben.......meme pas....
et pinaise, je sais pas si tu sais...mais j'arrive pas m'y faire a ce role de gros mechant modo....rien a faire mon bon Nephou...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ...du traitement des sujet politique qui se carrent systématiquement en bouille dans le bar.


Pas d'accord sur ce point. 
D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas la politique qui me gêne, c'est la propagande pour un parti quel qu'il soit. La politique, Moi merci, n'est pas l'affaire des seuls politiques.


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2006)

wimbo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, Bonsoir à tous
> 
> Si je vous montre ca :
> 
> ...



Pas du tout ! Silhouette noire sur fond bleu, c'est Gitane.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sarko, je le préfère la dessus...



Moi aussi, je préfère le tien, mais force est d'admettre que pour favoriser son avenir politique, l'autre est un poil plus prometteur, non ? :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je préfère le tien, mais force est d'admettre que pour favoriser son avenir politique, l'autre est un poil plus prometteur, non ? :rateau:



Pas forcément...


----------



## tilub (8 Mars 2006)

Je pense que pour ce spot, les "créatifs" ont essayé de recupérer divers éléments publicitaires/marketing de l'inconscient collectif, afin de faire passer un message du style : "Mais oui, nous sommes ton ami, la preuve, nous avons regroupé tout ce que tu aimes dans ce spot"
On hésite quand même avec une pub pour un groupe agroalimentaire.
Shame sur eux :mouais: 

tilub


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément...



Bon, alors, ne nous voilons pas la face, il y a entre nous un profond désaccord ... sur le sens du mot "favoriser" !


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'effectivement ce fil soit amener à sombrer, au regard de la contribution d'yvos et du traitement des sujet politique qui se carrent systématiquement en bouille dans le bar.



rolala, j'ai encore été méchant moi?


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La politique, Moi merci, n'est pas l'affaire des seuls politiques.



merci à Toi


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Y a qu'à parler de la politique suisse ça va calmer tout le monde 

Toi je t'ai vu, tu as déjà mal à la tête !


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'à parler de la politique suisse ça va calmer tout le monde
> 
> Toi je t'ai vu, tu as déjà mal à la tête !



Tu veux parler de Guillaume Tell ?


----------



## joanes (8 Mars 2006)

wimbo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Et bien les publicitaires de l'ump ne pensent pas pareil
> Faites donc un tour ici :
> ...






Oups, désolé, j'ai vomi mon mangé...


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2006)

Nous on a Josef Zisyadis


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Mars 2006)

Ce serait bien si ce fil se perdait...excusez moi c'est juste pour ne plus voir le mot Sarkozy (aïe ça m'a même fait mal de l'écrire) dans la liste des sujets.

Rien que de voir ce mot ça me donne envie de...excusez moi il faut que j'aille aux toilettes.

 @ plus...sans animosité aucune


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Mars 2006)

mouais... je dois être truffe, parce que moi ça m'interpelle que moyennement cette silhouette sur un fond bleue... on voit ce qu'on a envie de voir.
Ce que moi j'ai vu surtout c'est le n°5 de la melée de rugby (au début)... son bronzage est pas raccord...   :love:  ha ha ha... MDR !! ...  ... hem hem :mouais: 

Plus sérieusement, et je ne crois pas exposer là des problèmes "politiques", je remarque que esthétiquement, on commence de plus en plus à se rapprocher des campagnes à l'américaine... enfin je trouve.



			
				tilub a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que pour ce spot, les "créatifs" ont essayé de recupérer divers éléments publicitaires/marketing de l'inconscient collectif, afin de faire passer un message du style : "Mais oui, nous sommes ton ami, la preuve, nous avons regroupé tout ce que tu aimes dans ce spot"
> On hésite quand même avec une pub pour un groupe agroalimentaire.
> Shame sur eux :mouais:


en fait, il y a un mouvement en marche en France depuis quelques temps... les campagnes des partis politiques se "marketisent" et les campagnes des annonceurs "s'institutionnalisent" et embrassent des causes qui dépassent complètement leur but premier, à savoir essayer de faire acheter des produits.

C'est assez grave je trouve que la politique récupère, pour faire sa promotion, les techniques purement marketing et publicitaires... le pouvoir fout le camp vers une autre sphère, à savoir la sphère économique...

... très inquiétant.


----------



## jugnin (9 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> (...) le pouvoir fout le camp vers une autre sphère, à savoir la sphère économique...
> (...)



Ouais, enfin elles ont toujours été intimement liées, ces deux là, donc je ne pense qu'il y ait de quoi crier _"Au loup"_.



_sauf pour faire peur à ses voisins, bien évidemment_


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> _"Au loup"_


quel est cet animal ?? ... connais pas... :mouais: 

oui, mais ce que je disais plus haut n'a pas été bien expliqué, lu (que sais-je), c'est pas grave...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Deux topics sur sarkozy, c'est pas mal pour un forum qui ne fait pas de politique...


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Mars 2006)

perso, je tentais d'élargir plus sur les intéractions qui existent entre publicité "commerciale" et publicité "institutionnelle"... constatant que la publicité commerciale emprunte à la deuxième et la publicité "institutionnelle" à la première.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Deux topics sur sarkozy, c'est pas mal pour un forum qui ne fait pas de politique...



tout a fait d'accord, tout a fait...
d'ailleurs, S'il vous plait, arrétez de parler de lui, merci...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mars 2006)

Deux remarques qui n'ont rien à voir : u-m-p.org, c'est nul comme adresse (avec les tirets).
4 minutes de clip, j'ai du mal à imaginer où ils peuvent le diffuser à part dans des meetings UMP, ce qui ne sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Deux topics sur sarkozy, c'est pas mal pour un forum qui ne fait pas de politique...




Oui mais dans l'autre on rigole plus ! 

Et honnêtement on fait toute une histoire d'un rien ...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais dans l'autre on rigole plus !


c'est vrai, ça "ferraille" dur !!....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et honnêtement on fait tout une histoire d'un rien ...



on est bien d'accord ma bergere...


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 4 minutes de clip, j'ai du mal à imaginer où ils peuvent le diffuser à part dans des meetings UMP, ce qui ne sert pas à grand chose.



  heu je crois qu'un truc à la TV qui s'appelle "Expression directe" (cf chaines publiques) est suscpetible de le diffuser.
(court programme qui concerne les expression syndicalistes et politiques.)


----------



## tilub (9 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> perso, je tentais d'élargir plus sur les intéractions qui existent entre publicité "commerciale" et publicité "institutionnelle"... constatant que la publicité commerciale emprunte à la deuxième et la publicité "institutionnelle" à la première.


D'accord avec toi.   
Une fois j'ai rencontré Philippe de V. qui expliquait que, d'après les sondages et les chiffres ["ils" adorent ça], tout portait à croire qu'il allait remporter les élections [cantonales à l'époque].
Et lorsque je lui ait demandé :"Comment pouvez-vous en être aussi sûr ?", il m'a répondu :"Nous proposons ce que les Françaises et les Français attendent".
En d'autres termes, "nous mettons sur le marché un produit destiné à répondre à vos besoins".
Si ça c'est pas du marketing :modo:


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Mars 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi.
> Une fois j'ai rencontré Philippe de V. qui expliquait que, d'après les sondages et les chiffres ["ils" adorent ça], tout portait à croire qu'il allait remporter les élections [cantonales à l'époque].
> Et lorsque je lui ait demandé :"Comment pouvez-vous en être aussi sûr ?", il m'a répondu :"Nous proposons ce que les Françaises et les Français attendent".
> En d'autres termes, "nous mettons sur le marché un produit destiné à répondre à vos besoins".
> Si ça c'est pas du marketing :modo:


 tu as exactement compris ce que je veux dire  
quand je dis que c'est grave, ce n'est pas tant que politique et économique aient des liens, c'est plus que ceux qui sont censés faire tourner le pays, ont de plus en plus des programmes vides, tellement vide qu'ils proposent des produits marketing et plus du concret.


----------



## jugnin (9 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> tu as exactement compris ce que je veux dire
> quand je dis que c'est grave, ce n'est pas tant que politique et économique aient des liens, c'est plus que ceux qui sont censés faire tourner le pays, ont de plus en plus des programmes vides, tellement vide qu'ils proposent des produits marketing et plus du concret.



Eh oui _"les hommes politiques ne sont pas élus pour élaborer des politiques, mais élaborent des politiques pour être élus"_ - pas de moi.


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

_Lettres aux modérateurs de ce bar, et à leurs collègues concernés._

Mes amis, chers ex-camarades, 

L'érection pestilentielle française arrive à pas de géants.
C'est inéluctable. Je ne vous l'apprend pas. Même les suisses le savent, et pourtant, ils vont lentement.

Elle sera, plus qu'aucune autre, une érection qui envahira le web.
Le submergera. Ou tentera de le faire.
La voix off de ce premier spot en sera une des vedettes.
Il adore ça.
Il est déja une vedette du ouèbe.
Normal, il pense en maitriser les outils mieux que d'autres. En tout cas ses conseillers en ouèbe le pensent. Ils spamment, s'incrustent, traquent l'email.
Trustent les espaces.
Dans l'opensource, on trouve déja de quoi se prémunir de cette overdose. Un plugin "blocsarko" pour Firefox, sur le modèle d'adblock. Si, si. Jugez vous-mêmes.
Il y aura des plugins de blocage de Sarko, de blocage de Le Pen, de blocage de Ségolène. On peut le penser.
Il y aura aussi beaucoup de parodies, comme l'a montré la dernière campagne présidentielle américaine.
Il y a fort à craindre qu'elles ne feront pas basculer le résultat en leur faveur, comme les dernières US. Même quand elles sont bonnes. (merci jahrom  )
Mais ça va parler fort. Les blogs vont exploser. Le web va continuer de se politiser, comme le montre déja DADVSI.
Bref, vous allez avoir un sacré boulot.
Vous allez peut-être changer de doctrine plusieurs fois. Ouvrir le robinet, le fermer. Le tarir, le laisser fuiter. Ne permettre des allusions qu'aux malins, ou à personne.
Peut-être même que vous allez jeter l'éponge, des fois.

_ Tout ce que vous pourrrez dire sera retenu contre vous par les posteurs avides de donner une opinion_.

Je vous aime.
:love:






Ne me remerciez pas, c'est de bon c&#339;ur. : rateau :


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2006)

On dirait que j'ai plombé le sujet. :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Bah ils testent mon extension _blockrezba_


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2006)

Tu me la files en bétatest ? C'est mieux qu'un autoban.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'ai plombé le sujet. :rose:



Que veux tu, tu nous inonde d'une sagesse tellement définitive qu'il ne reste rien à y ajouter !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu me la files en bétatest ? C'est mieux qu'un autoban.


Ben c'est risqué si c'est pas offline, j'avais testé blocklemmy et ça a un peu merdé la base je crois


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

cher parrain, il ne faut pas oublier de remettre dans le contexte que l'inventeur de cette toile qui nous permet des modes d'expression plus ou moins qualiteux, a été développée aux fin d'une élection présidentielle par le seul type intelligent qui aurait mérité ce poste dans un grand pays de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique (Gore pour l'election de Clinton), et que ce n'est que justice que ce rôle lui soit à nouveau dévolu un peu partout dans le monde...
Ma phrase est trop longue, donc pas très claire, mais je m'en branle, allez l'OM... 

(pour l'OM, je déconne, je sais à peine de quel sport il s'agit...)


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Mars 2006)

Mouais. Disons que comme répété plus haut, ca ressemble à du réchauffé... Et comme l'a menacé SM, on va commence à parler de politique suisse histoire de calmer tout le monde  

Et si ca ne suffit pas on vous envera notre cher Couchepin avec son grand nez 

Pour être seriuex, ces clips sont un peu "ringards" je trouve. Comme si on avait pas assez de pub à la noix. Il pourrait faire un truc plus artistique et stylé, c'est pas les idées qui doivent manquer...

M'enfin, allez l'OM et Servette  <--- je sais complètement hors sujet et je suis déja sortit


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Et si ca ne suffit pas on vous envera notre cher Couchepin avec son grand nez



Ah ? C'est comme ça que vous prononcez Jospin, en suisse ! :rateau:


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Mars 2006)

hahaahaha 

Non chez nous Jospin rime avec Callmy - Rey  Le pauvre il a mis une horrible moumoute à la place de ses cheveux frisés


----------



## DeniX (11 Mars 2006)

un petit dernier  *PAR LÀ     *:mouais:

DeniX


----------



## JulesB (16 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> un petit dernier  *PAR LÀ     *:mouais:



Et pour ceux que ça interresse voici une petite liste de mots-clés Google achetés par you-know-who: 
banlieues, chomage, CPE, éducation, justice, politique, sécurité, police, immigration, socialiste, PS, gauche, droite...   

Regardez dans "liens commerciaux" et hallucinez !
ces liens sont effectivement payés au clic, donc un clic=des sous en moin dans sa popoche !
Allons-y gaiement !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Il me passe une subite envie d'être définitif aussi là, mais alors... Subite subite. Et irrépressible.

Ça commence vraiment à devenir lourdingue.
Le prochain qui trouve que son droit à la liberté d'expression doit s'exprimer en raillant tel ou tel homme politique, ou sa famille, ou ses proches, ou son parti, que la charte on s'en fout, que la demande JUSTIFIEE des modérateurs de ne pas aborder des sujets politiques de près ou de loin, c'est d'la caille en barre et qu'il est super drôle de titiller les limites histoire de voir ce qu'ils ont dans les roubignoles ces crétins fachos... le prochain, donc, dans un premier temps, j'ouvre un sujet à l'aide d'un fil prolixe dont moi seul ait le secret pour que TOUT un chacun puisse se foutre GRATUITEMENT et SANS LIMITE de sa pauvre petite personne (j'ai pas dit gueule, vous aurez remarqué...). Et le temps nécessaire à ce qu'il puisse se rendre compte de ce que ça donne, je lui donne des vacances temporaires pour un motif forcément injustifié et d'une longueur suffisante pour qu'il puisse s'imaginer tout seul la hauteur des railleries et insultes que ses co-listiers auront eu le temps d'amasser.

Ces sujets sont des lieux communs. Des ramassis de bêtises faciles qui ne grandissent personne. Ni celui qui l'a écrit, ni celui qui l'a suscité, ni celui que ça fait marrer. Pire même, ça sert l'intérêt inverse de celui espéré. Cessez d'être puérilement ridicules et si vous n'avez pas d'idée intéressante : ABSTENEZ-VOUS D'EMMERDER LE MONDE !

Merci.


----------

